# Want to avoid antibiotics



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for help/advice on how to avoid giving antibiotics to my 6 month old puppy for a skin thing.

Saphira started with some scaling and dryness at the base of her tail a week or so ago. I had the vet take a peek at it on Friday when she was with me for her bath. Vet combed the area with a flea comb and did not see any redness just flakes and suggested fish oil. 

Saturday I noticed she had a lump under the skin in the same area that was not there on Friday. Seemed non painful and was not warm or oozey.

Sunday night you can see some oozing of clear fluid and a little blood out of the hair follicles. Still doesn't seem painful.

So I took her in to work with me today and the vet prescribed Simplicef 1.5 tabs once a day for 2 weeks. Vet feels like it is an infection (bacterial) of the hair follicles and possibley the tail gland. I am wondering if the metal flea comb maybe scratched and irritated the area causing this reaction.

I know the antibiotics are going to wreak havoc on her stomach and I would like to treat this without using them. Any suggestions? I thought about a warm compress, using some diluted listerine, and maybe some gold bond medicated powder to help dry it out?? 

Thanks 
Ronda


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Did it look like this? My vet gave me a spray to put on after I cleaned it off. I cleaned it with betadine and put the spray on, cleared up very fast. I am at work so I don't have the name of the spray.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds like a staph infection . See if you can't get some usnea , or slather virgin coconut oil on it (anti microbial) , betadine is a good surgical scrub .

There are so many ways . Use digestive enzymes , probiotics . You need to do something for the dogs outside and inside .

Carmen


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Carolyn...nah, its not like a hot spot, its a raised lump with pin prick looking holes. Thank you though.

Carmen, I think I can find that stuff at a place near my house...also I am putting a check in the mail for the Sunday Sundae today. Thanks again for all your help/advice the other day.

Ronda


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok I'm now the proud owner of some organic virgin coconut oil, some apple cider vinegar, and human grade acidophilous. Unfortunately they were out of usnea and I will try another store tomorrow.

Ronda


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I know we all like to use other methods first, but Ronda, if these don't work or you see signs of worsening infection, please, use the antibiotics ASAP. Bacterial infections can become deadly so quickly. Just my humble opinion, but at least get the prescription filled in case? Did your vet at least do a culture to make sure it is a bacterial infection?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, antibiotics aren't the worst thing you could do. I agree with the culture. And a good probiotic along with supplements will help regardless.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Vetericyn I swear by the stuff, altho antibiotics may also be needed.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

No worries about waiting too long, I promise. I actually work at the vet hospital and already have them filled just in case. I would like to see if it gets better in a day or so without resorting to the antibiotics if possible. If it doesn't improve or gets worse, I will start the antibiotics.

The vet did not do a scraping, they just prescribed the medication after a brief exam.

I am not opposed to traditional medicine at all, just slightly wary of the side effects sometimes. The last time I gave her an antibiotic (Metro), it took about a month to get her stomach under control...and that was with probiotics and a supplement to help. 

Ronda


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Surprised as metro is used a lot to control digestive issues. your dog may have a sensitivity to that or an allergy. Hope your dog gets well soon. Please let us know what the culture said.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You can use a compress, soaked in epsom salt, or either green or black tea. I also like the zymox sprays in some situations.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

UPDATE...

I used warm compresses and the coconut oil on her tail and by day 2, the swelling and redness was almost 80% gone and by day 3 they had disappeared completely. I put a dab of the oil on her tail for the next few days on the scab.

As of today there is no swelling, no redness, and just a dried out scab or two. 

She never bothered the spot although she had to have a taste of the coconut oil when I was putting it on her tail. So she got a bit of the oil on her tail and some in her tummy!

Thanks to all for your suggestions, advice, and concern.

Ronda


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad she's doing better that cutie pie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Getting here late but glad to see that the hot compress, etc. worked for you. 

The other thing I would have recommended was Rejuva Spray and calendula cream.


----------



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

My dog is 8 and had the same issue at base and folds where tail meets the body. Just developed it in January. Vet thinks its an anal gland issue but never has figured it out. He would lick himself raw because of it. Got some meds. Biting his feet raw...more meds. Went away for about 5 min then started again. He still has this 8 months later. We have been on and off antibioitics for what the vet has called some kind of allergy probably environmental for the skin. I got an allergy test from Glacier Peak Holistics. They said he was allergic to several things some environmental, some food based. The test also detected yeast and secondary infection. I switched him to raw diet. No more than a month passes.Back to vet for more meds for hot spots/staph Rear end sill not clear. Last month his fur started falling out in clumps. He looks like a moth got to him. Very disturbing. Started researching yeast. I insisted on a skin scraping. Guess what. Yeast on the skin and staph. This latest round is anti biotics and an antihistamine/steroid combo to knock down the itch. His butt still has the original problem. I am wondering if my dog has systemic yeast as well as on the skin from taking antibiotics for something else last year. I always hear people developing yeast infections after taking antibiotics. I wonder if my dog Jaxson developed it internally, made his rump itch and then spread to his skin when self grooming or scratching? I am doing this last course of meds then seeking a way to break what I see as a cycle of getting antibiotics more frequently and with more duration. Vet does not see the whitish discharge anything abnormal. To me as a non doc, it looks whitish like yeast. Did you ever find out what the issue with your dog's rear is?


----------

